# New problem accessing MT



## Xue Sheng

I post and then try and navigate away, the page freezes and I cannot do anything except close the page

I am getting this error

*martialtalk.com is not responding due to a long-running script*

Win 7/Office 2010/IE9


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'll look into it.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Same problem at home at 20:29

Win7/Office 2007/IE9


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Does it mention which script?


----------



## Xue Sheng

No, it only gives me the error I wrote in the first post


----------



## arnisador

I sometimes get that at work (heavily firewalled) with IE for some sites (I don't access MT from there), but not at home with Firefox.


----------



## Xue Sheng

12/08/2012 @ 20:01 to 20:02

Same error popped up 3 times after I posted in the so your not a blackbelt thread. 

All 3 times I had to click the "Stop Script" button on thte error 2 times to close it.


----------



## Xue Sheng

same thing as above at approximately 10:20 on 12/10/2012 when trying to get out of "Doing other martial arts while learning Tai Chi Quan?" after posting

At home

And to make things worse, next week ro the week after I get to test this with Windows 8 and Office 2010, possibly 2013.

I will have 3 PCs and a Mac on my desk.....happy happy joy joy.... I can hardly wait


----------



## Sukerkin

:chuckles:  Lightweight 

SCO 3.1.5 DMS, SCO 4.3.0 DMS, SCO 5.0.0 DMS, Windows XP PC running virtual machines for DMS and SCP targets, MEB DMS and recent laptop for all my Office, Zenon SCADA and mobile computing needs :lol:


----------



## Xue Sheng

Sukerkin said:


> :chuckles:  Lightweight
> 
> SCO 3.1.5 DMS, SCO 4.3.0 DMS, SCO 5.0.0 DMS, Windows XP PC running virtual machines for DMS and SCP targets, MEB DMS and recent laptop for all my Office, Zenon SCADA and mobile computing needs :lol:



Oh so that's how its gonna be huh....:uhyeah:

All three PCs also run or will be running  (once I build the Win8 box) VDI. One is also dealing with the anti-virus sever and both are dealing with Print services, one from an XP perspective and the other from a Win7 perspective and we are not going that way with WIndows 8..yet. A new anti-virus server is coming in addition due to OS diffences. A Mac laptop and a PC laptop and there is more but my security side is already telling me I have said to much

So there 

I also have a ghost server that is independant of all of that but I have already said to much


----------



## Sukerkin

:grins:  We have the same troubles with having to keep 'legacy' OS platforms up and running way past their use by date :nods:.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ok, with Firefox, if you are running NoScript you should be able to block them.
Not sure about a similar app under Chrome, Safari or IE.

Still digging....


----------



## Xue Sheng

Sukerkin said:


> :grins:  We have the same troubles with having to keep 'legacy' OS platforms up and running way past their use by date :nods:.



We are looking to get rid of XP soon but there are going to be legacy apps no matter what our lead developer tells us. We have also come to the conclusion that most userssdo not need the power of a PC with all there installed software so we are looking into a couple VDI solutions. And I hope we go that way, it wodl make administration a lot easier.

We are also going to, once again, upgrade all of our Macs to some other big cat named software ASAP. 

The joys of IT


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> ok, with Firefox, if you are running NoScript you should be able to block them.
> Not sure about a similar app under Chrome, Safari or IE.
> 
> Still digging....



I have not tried it with any browser other than IE and I do have sript debugging disabled on my home PCs and Work PCs


----------



## Touch Of Death

You guys think you have problems? I can never go directly to KenpoTalk from my facebook. I click on KenpoTalk and I think my computer actually laughs.


----------



## Xue Sheng

8:51
The sun and climate change thread

Same error when I tried to scroll to the top of the page 4 times

I was able to hit the back button to get off the page

I have been sick all week so I found myself back here for some bit of entertainment since all I could do was sit in a chair


----------



## Xue Sheng

Still happening but it seems to only happen after I post and then try and scroll back up to the top of the page


----------



## jks9199

Xue Sheng said:


> Still happening but it seems to only happen after I post and then try and scroll back up to the top of the page



Sounds like it's tied into something about how your browser is storing the page after you post...  I know I'm saying that wrong, but hopefully you see what I mean.


----------



## Xue Sheng

jks9199 said:


> Sounds like it's tied into something about how your browser is storing the page after you post...  I know I'm saying that wrong, but hopefully you see what I mean.



If it were only the laptop at home I would say possibly it was my browser but it happens at home and on all 3 work PCs so I am covering XPSP3, Windows 7 Professional and Enterprise, IE8, IE9 and I have had issues with FireFox and Chrome too. It was just FireFox and Chrome did not alert me to a long running script, they just froze up and told me nothing, also 2 entirely different networks with different security systems and issues wireless and wired


----------



## Bob Hubbard

What's stumped me is I can't find a reason that really makes sense.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> What's stumped me is I can't find a reason that really makes sense.



I was just thinking about my previous post... I am not sure it is happening on my XPSP3 PC with IE8. I shall check it this week, after Christmas.

It is happening on the Win7 PCs with IE9 and the Chrome and FireFox issues are on the Win7 PC with IE9. I have a Win8 PC but it is not on the network yet, hopefully this week and I can then see if this happens on Win8


----------



## Xue Sheng

Testing the XP/IE8 PC to see if it is having the same issue


----------



## Xue Sheng

Well it happened on the XP PC running IE8 only worse



> _Stop running this script?
> _
> _A script on this page is causing internet explorer to run slowly_
> _If it continues to run your computer might become unresponsive_
> _Yes/No
> _


_
_
Just before 12:44 and then when I hit yes stop running the script and tried to mouse scroll to the top of the page it hit me again at 12:45 and 12:49 in the Dont send him back to us thread

Except in XP with IE8 I was dead in the water and had to shut down IE to get out. IE went White screen at 12:49 so I closed it down


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Without knowing what scripts causing the issues I can't track down my suspicions.
I think you're having an issue with one of the ad servers. I can block it if I know which one it is.
I don't think it's a core-script because I'm not seeing any discussion of similar issues on the vB forum.


----------



## Xue Sheng

No worries Bobm I was just trying to let you know what was happening and give some detail in the event another had an issue.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Interesting error today on my Windows 7 PC with a bit more power than the others I have been having problems on

Trying to post and it froze up and I let IE recover the page and I got this

"Internet Explore has modified the page to prevent cross scripting"

Just thought you might want to know


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Keep me posted.  I moved you back into the trial SM group. Let me know if that's better.

Some of the ads pull from Googles network. I think 1 of them is the culprit but can't pin it down to block.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Interesting

Got the supporting member trial and things got worse&#8230;fast... at home and at work, it was virtually impossible to post without multiple refreshes and logins. Got a lot of running script issues

I then made it so MT was only viewed through compatibility viewer and things got better at home. I have gone this route before and it did nothing, but I think that was without the trial membership.

As for work, I am not looking at it as a problem from MT at this time since we have an issue with our network that we are trying to figure out. Absolutely everyone in the enterprise is running slow which is a bit of a surprise to us since we are running CAT5e and CAT6 for our gig to the desktop. We discovered some interesting traffic last week some of which tells us we have some users watching movies on the web at work as well as a few other things that I cannot talk about.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Script issues in IE:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308260

http://www.pcworld.com/article/208281/Solve_Internet_Explorer_Script_Errors.html


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> Script issues in IE:
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308260
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/208281/Solve_Internet_Explorer_Script_Errors.html



Thanks but I have done all that and it made no difference, but that was not during the trial so maybe I will give it a try


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I have had an issue today in that I go to reply to a thread.  Fill out my post then clip on the post button and everything freezes.  Inevitably I have to go to a new browser and do it all over to get to post.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I have had an issue today in that I go to reply to a thread. Fill out my post then clip on the post button and everything freezes. Inevitably I have to go to a new browser and do it all over to get to post.




That is pretty much the trouble I am having and it you wait long enough you may get the same script error I have been getting

Sometimes to post I had to go advanced, I could not do any quick reply. THis time I had to put MT in teh compatibility viewer and that seems to have made this happen much less

On the menu bar

Tools
Compatability View settings
Add "MartialTalk.com"

That helped a lot as a trial supporting member but as the average guy that just showed up one day and paid nothing it did not make any difference.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The challenge for me is, I can't duplicate the problem. I see nothing in the logs either. So being unable to do much to help is, frustrating, to me.  We're probably moving to a new server in the next few months. That may help things somewhat.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> The challenge for me is, I can't duplicate the problem. I see nothing in the logs either. So being unable to do much to help is, frustrating, to me. We're probably moving to a new server in the next few months. That may help things somewhat.



I hate when that happens 

I have run into this in a few support issues before and it is damn frustrating and I am sorry about this

My favorite was dealing with FEMA software...if you can avoid dealing with thier support.... bay all means do. If you can't avoid it...avoid it anyway..they will not help you.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

More than likely somewhere, some how there is an issue.  However, if you cannot duplicate it then you really can't fix it.  It may be that MartialTalk is just so big that there is an occasional glitch!


----------



## jks9199

Is there any way that the folks experiencing this can do some sort of activity dump like a crash log that might show Bob what's up?  Or am I just showing exactly how clueless I am?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

jks9199 said:


> Is there any way that the folks experiencing this can do some sort of activity dump like a crash log that might show Bob what's up?  Or am I just showing exactly how clueless I am?



Probably not clueless but probably more than I can handle on my end.  Remember you working with the computer illiterate when it comes to behind the scenes stuff! (at least for me but probably not for Xue)


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I need a time, a page, your IP address so I can check the logs (MT is so busy it generates gigs of logfiles)
If you can tell me which script, even better.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I have been running on a Laptop with IE8 and getting the scripting error again, but this time when I did a bit of research I found this and it seems to have fixed the problem

Error message: "A script on this page is causing Internet Explorer to run slowly

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/175500


----------



## Xue Sheng

Now it is hitting me using IE 10

Error message: "A script on this page

I ran Mr. Fixit, which generally does not fix anything, butI will see what it does

Thread: FBI Issue alert on IE vulnerabilities 

Happening right around 8:30pm EST 5/17/2013


----------



## jks9199

Xue Sheng said:


> Now it is hitting me using IE 10
> 
> Error message: "A script on this page
> 
> I ran Mr. Fixit, which generally does not fix anything, butI will see what it does
> 
> Thread: FBI Issue alert on IE vulnerabilities
> 
> Happening right around 8:30pm EST 5/17/2013



It's a conspiracy!  LOL


----------



## Xue Sheng

jks9199 said:


> It's a conspiracy! LOL



It might be and it is rather Ironic that it happened in that thread


----------



## Xue Sheng

:duh:

My bad, the computer was IE9 not IE10. I upgraded to IE10 and the problem went away.

Last week, running IE8, I thought I had figured it our from a Cisco scan log, but alas, it was some other strange issue and not MT that Cisco tagged.


----------

